# Schwinn and Roadmaster



## marius.suiram (Jun 23, 2018)

I was looking to buy a road bike, and the seller showed me these two.
Unfortunately I was out of business for three months and I don't have the money.
Anyway, what should be the price now?


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2018)

Jag 2-300 retail
Roaddisaster looks orig fair shape 400-500 range


----------

